# Whats the best surf reel?



## Jasooon

Im trying to stay under $100 but dont want to piece of shut. Help a brother out


----------



## otto

I would say that depends on what you are targeting. I have really been liking the SuperCaster by US reel. A little over 100 but a very nice reel. I still mostly use Penn SS reels for my surf rods though, because I don't care if they get a bit wet.


----------



## welldoya

I use three - Penn 6500 SS, 7500 SS and 8500 SS. 

You should be able to pick up a pretty good used one for less than $100. Check Craig's List. There's usually some on there.


----------



## HighCotton

Here is what I fish:










I haven't found a reel yet that is better for surf fishing in our area. Alveys have few moving parts & can throw further than any reel on the market. Check out their website:

http://www.alveyusa.com/index.php


----------



## true-king

I've seen those before. Wierd looking, but I bet they are neat to use.


----------



## HighCotton

There is a slight learning curve involved, but they are da bomb fishin Pomps.


----------



## lobsterman

Get a Shimano Spheros.


----------



## pierrat23

whatever you do don't get the SuperCaster by US reels I bought one over christmas and it was working great i kept great care of it and one day out of nowhere the drag started skipping and i talked to another guy he lost the first king of the year on one because of the same problem


----------



## Matt09

Dont get a Shimano, they are fine when boat fishing or pier fishing. But when surf fishing your gear is constantly in salt water and in sand. AndShimano reels aren't made for that.You need something that is bullet proof. Companies like Penn and Finnor make super bullet proof reels. Finnor is pricey. You can for sure get any sized Penn spinfisher used under 100 bucks. And they will last forever, long as you service it once a year and wash it off....

matt-


----------



## Rick Shaw

I have a different opinion regarding Fin Nor... that they are Junk...



I prefer something bulletproof in the surf... the less ball bearings the better... I prefer a bail tho fish a good bit with manual pickup reels... but the bail needs to be auto-manual.. that is.. you can push it closed without reeling... 



the Penn 750 and 7500ss reels are pretty good... tho the SSM reels are probably not as reliable... 



some swear by the old Penn 704 and it is rugged... but I dislike the automatic bail feature



Daiwa BG reels are tough... based on a late-60's design... and consumers just won't let it die.. 



I have heard really good things of the Okuma Epixor.. tho I personally don't fish with them..



any reel has to be cleaned and lubed after a dip in the waves or surf... salt water will destroy a Van Staal if not washed, oiled and greased..


----------



## Rick Shaw

I own an Alvey surf rig and do not fish with it anymore..



windy conditions will cause wind knots and twisting... the line will literally blow sideways from the spool when not under tension.. and it does not cast well into the wind..



but the big flaw is Lack of Retrieve Speed... my big-spooled Alvey 650CS won't keep up with a running Pompano... what a P.O.S.



a hand line spool is tough but I prefer not to take it surf fishing...



anybody want to try an Alvey....


----------



## naclh2oDave

I usually try to stay out of these things because whats good for me may not be what you are looking for, but here goes. I use an Okuma Coronado CD90. I have used this reel on boat rods fishing for Tuna and sharks it has the live bait lever which is invaluable to me. But the thing that I like best is the line capacity. It will hold like 600 yards of 20lb mono. I use braid so I could fish for cobia from the beach with this and feel good about it. The line retrieve is great as well, so no matter how long you cast it takes no time to reel in or muscle a fish to the beach. I frequently wade out to the 2nd bar, cast with a 12 foot rod and then wade back, then I still have more than half a spool left. On top of all that its bullet proof. I don't baby my gear I like workhorse equipment. I have been abusing this thing for about 10 years and not a problem one has ever occured. I would highly recommend this to anyone in the market for a new reel. 

http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/SURF/coronado.html


----------



## Emerald Ghost

10 years,.......That is a heck of an endorsement !

thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tkiller

I use the 704z. If you can find one, they are great for surf fishing.


----------



## JLMass

706z or 302/402 are fine they hold enough line, have heavy duty drag and you can just leave them on your king or cobia set up since pomps can fight like hell


----------



## Dylan

704 is great for surf fishing..Barely any parts..Maybe you can customize it so its easier to clean..


----------



## Turbow

I love the Penn SS series. I have a 5 of them. You can pick one up around $100. I would say get a 7500SS or 8500SS. They will do the small stuff and bull red and shark duty nicely.


----------



## HighCotton

> *Rick Shaw (2/19/2009)*I own an Alvey surf rig and do not fish with it anymore..
> 
> windy conditions will cause wind knots and twisting... the line will literally blow sideways from the spool when not under tension.. and it does not cast well into the wind..
> 
> but the big flaw is Lack of Retrieve Speed... my big-spooled Alvey 650CS won't keep up with a running Pompano... what a P.O.S.
> 
> a hand line spool is tough but I prefer not to take it surf fishing...
> 
> anybody want to try an Alvey....


Sorry you're unable to operate your reel. I'll buy it. 

Hooked fishrunning to the beach & creating line slack still have the resistance of the weight, which usually keeps the hook set.... Rate of retrieval doesn't matter as much, surf fishing ... as with other types of fishing. As for slack line in a set rod, one of three things have happened:

1) You got bit off or cut off.

2) You don't have enough weight on your rig.

OR 

3) You have a hooked fish swimming to the beach.

All 3 of the above scenarios need immidate attention.


----------



## Rick Shaw

sorry High Cotton... but I believe I have a bit more surf fishing experience than you as a Baton Rouge resident..



and I do know how to operate the Alvey and Alvey rod...



you can make all the excuses for the Alvey.... it is not even a good casting reel... find any tournament casting reel that has a diameter like that..



big diameter spools made sense with old stiff mono lines... but not with today's modern braids and hybrid lines... 



your Alvey will work best if you keep it at the house like I do mine..


----------



## HighCotton

> *Rick Shaw (2/19/2009)*sorry High Cotton... but I believe I have a bit more surf fishing experience than you as a Baton Rouge resident.. quote]
> 
> You better think again & pack a lunch.ImWORKING in Baton Rouge. I've lived & fishedout ofGulf Breeze since '72.
> 
> As for the Alveys, I personally love 'em. They perform well for me ... out throw all others & any minor line malfunctions, are easily corrected. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Rick Shaw

please buy my Alvey.. I have no use for it...



tastes are what flavor personalities...



1972... I graduated high school about then... did you graduate in the area...


----------



## HighCotton

GBHS Class of '86.


----------



## Nitzey

Like several others, the Penn ss series are good, rugged and not too expensive. Under $100? Well, that is questionable, but do not get a cheap reel. 

I had a Penn 706Z for years and years, and finally trashed it. But I loved that reel. 

Many years ago, I usedPenn Squidder which is a conventional reel. Conventional reels are very nice in the surf, but you need to learn how to use them. Also, you need to not get excited because if you see a feeding school, and get too excited, then a backlash will surely follow. Unfortunately, the current Penn squidders, although cheap, are low quality. They offer the Mag series, but pricey. I had one, but lost it to Ivan. I had a squidder too, but lost that to a fish.


----------



## bigruss

> *HighCotton (2/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Shaw (2/19/2009)*sorry High Cotton... but I believe I have a bit more surf fishing experience than you as a Baton Rouge resident.. quote]
> 
> 
> 
> You better think again & pack a lunch.ImWORKING in Baton Rouge. I've lived & fishedout ofGulf Breeze since '72.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Alveys, I personally love 'em. They perform well for me ... out throw all others & any minor line malfunctions, are easily corrected. To each his own, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMM... How far do you think you could cast your alvey?
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt09

> *Rick Shaw (2/19/2009)*I have a different opinion regarding Fin Nor... that they are Junk...
> 
> I prefer something bulletproof in the surf... the less ball bearings the better... I prefer a bail tho fish a good bit with manual pickup reels... but the bail needs to be auto-manual.. that is.. you can push it closed without reeling...
> 
> the Penn 750 and 7500ss reels are pretty good... tho the SSM reels are probably not as reliable...
> 
> some swear by the old Penn 704 and it is rugged... but I dislike the automatic bail feature
> 
> Daiwa BG reels are tough... based on a late-60's design... and consumers just won't let it die..
> 
> I have heard really good things of the Okuma Epixor.. tho I personally don't fish with them..
> 
> any reel has to be cleaned and lubed after a dip in the waves or surf... salt water will destroy a Van Staal if not washed, oiled and greased..


Finnors are so " junk ", you must be speaking pre-historic Fin-nor. When the company Zeebco Boughtthem they started reinassance for the brand. The new offshore series and ahab are the best thing the company has ever developed. I know because i fished the hell out of them. And every body thats comes in the store and buys any of them are in love. Diawa BGs are tough as a nail. 

Hey its just what i think though, and what do i know?



O, i forgot the smallest version of the offshore series is a 6500, last time i spolled one it held 560 yards of 25 pd test. 

matt-


----------



## John B.

> *lobsterman (2/18/2009)*Get a Shimano Spheros.


*X2!...* 

i've caught 60+lb cobia on this reel, so a 6lb pompano should not be a problem.


----------



## Chris V

x 3 on the spheros. Best spin reel for the money IMHO


----------



## FishingAddict

Should look into an okuma salina...


----------



## overall123

i enjoy reading these debates. It gets intense in here. lol


----------



## Charlie2

> *John B. (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (2/18/2009)*Get a Shimano Spheros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *X2!...*
> 
> 
> 
> i've caught 60+lb cobia on this reel, so a 6lb pompano should not be a problem.
Click to expand...



How many 6 lb Pompano do you catch in a season?



Maybe I'm fishing in the wrong place. C2


----------



## Fuhrer48

I would go with the okuma salina (size 65) they have a great drag system, light weight and are built for saltwater. Not to mention you can probably pick one up for around $80. I have no question weather or not you will be satisfied with this reel. I use them for pomps all the time off the beachand have landed large reds and sharks with them.Including this one below. 










I have already been informed that the way I was holding this shark was potentially harmful to them. So I have not held one in the same way since, just throwin it out there.


----------



## Fishermon

> *Matt09 (2/19/2009)*Dont get a Shimano, they are fine when boat fishing or pier fishing. But when surf fishing your gear is constantly in salt water and in sand. AndShimano reels aren't made for that.You need something that is bullet proof. Companies like Penn and Finnor make super bullet proof reels. Finnor is pricey. You can for sure get any sized Penn spinfisher used under 100 bucks. And they will last forever, long as you service it once a year and wash it off....
> 
> matt-




I totally agree. I put my stradics out there for a test and they just don't hold that well after a week of fishing the surf. I rinse all my reels at the end of the day but, that didn't help. I have a couple of ss7500 and they have been great reels so far along with my 706z. Make sure u rinseyour reels everytime you get them out there.These are large reels for pompano, blues, reds etc, butalso have large spools and therefore yourretreival per crank is greater andI like that...when using small reels for a long cast it seems like im reeling in forever to re-bait and so.Take care of your gear and they will last longer....Good luck.


----------



## John B.

> *Charlie2 (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (2/18/2009)*Get a Shimano Spheros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *X2!...*
> 
> 
> 
> i've caught 60+lb cobia on this reel, so a 6lb pompano should not be a problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How many 6 lb Pompano do you catch in a season?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm fishing in the wrong place. C2
Click to expand...


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *bigruss (2/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *HighCotton (2/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Rick Shaw (2/19/2009)*sorry High Cotton... but I believe I have a bit more surf fishing experience than you as a Baton Rouge resident.. quote]
> 
> You better think again & pack a lunch.ImWORKING in Baton Rouge. I've lived & fishedout ofGulf Breeze since '72.
> 
> As for the Alveys, I personally love 'em. They perform well for me ... out throw all others & any minor line malfunctions, are easily corrected. To each his own, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HMMM... How far do you think you could cast your alvey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't cast my Alvey too far as it is cumbersome to do so. But I am getting pretty good at making the Alvey cast the bait pretty far.
> 
> I use an Alvey or two also. They can be had very cheap on ebay. They also take a lot of abuse and neglect and do not have to be dismantled and cleaned of every speck of sand and salt in order to work a week later. They can be tricky to get the hang of but after that, no regrets.
> 
> I use a conventional surf rod with the butt shortened to about one foot from the reel seat and the first guide removed.
Click to expand...


----------



## HighCotton

On most days, throwing from the sand,I have no problem reaching the gut of the draw with bait still on my rig.


----------



## bunker

For the money Penn is #1

I've been using my 650ss for five years and I bought it used for 50 bucks. 

I fished in the worst surf conditions and the only maintenance is rinsing.

Go with Penn there made in the USA and there bullet proof.

Hope this helps.


----------



## P-cola_Native

> *bunker (2/27/2009)*For the money Penn is #1
> I've been using my 650ss for five years and I bought it used for 50 bucks.
> I fished in the worst surf conditions and the only maintenance is rinsing.
> Go with Penn there made in the USA and there bullet proof.
> Hope this helps.


They aren't built in the U.S. anymore. I think they make 'em in china.


----------



## Coconut Joe

The thousand series (ie 4400,4500 etc...) were made in US and the hundred series (ie 440, 450 etc...) are made in China.


----------

